

How does someone become a data scientist - ahalan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2011/09/16/q-how-does-someone-become-a-data-scientist/

======
equark
This list is missing a big one: become an expert in an application domain. The
rest is pretty much worthless if you don't have a grip of the application.

~~~
ahalan
item 3: "..What data interests you? Structure your studies based on that"

